# Two cherries bevel edge chisels



## rad457

Heard they were good Chisels, looked at them before I bought the Stanely SW.
I do have some Krischen gouges which are great. 
Very nice Dovetails!


----------



## ic3ss

I have a few of the ones with a horbeam handle. I've had them for a few years and they're still my favorite.

Wayne


----------



## HillbillyShooter

I have a pretty complete set of the two cherry chisels-from 1/8" to 1-1/2". I acquired mine back in 1997 when they still had hornbeam handles. After flattening the backs and sharpening, they are my number one, go to set. I got a set of Lie Nielsen chisels but never opened them because I can't find any fault with the two cherry set.


----------



## ScaleShipWright

I have a vintage two cherries and I consider it one of my favourites


----------



## wormil

I've read about 50/50 good and bad about Two Cherries, thanks for the good review. Nice dovetails too.


----------

